# Crypto Ransomware Attacks Jump Nearly 500%



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> There appears to be no end in sight to the ransomware epidemic. New stats released by security researchers at Kaspersky Lab show that the number of users who came across crypto ransomware in the last year increased by more than 500 percent over the previous year.


More


----------

